# book for new uber drivers



## Mark Hughes (Sep 1, 2014)

I just read this book on amazon kindle called "how to be an uber driver", by brian collins - it's a good honest piece of work - i recommend it for anyone thinking about uber driving. from now on. i'm just going to tell people who ask me about driving to read this book. i'm getting sick of talking about it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Mark Hughes said:


> I just read this book on amazon kindle called "how to be an uber driver", by brian collins - it's a good honest piece of work - i recommend it for anyone thinking about uber driving. from now on. i'm just going to tell people who ask me about driving to read this book. i'm getting sick of talking about it.


Hi @Mark Hughes ! Welcome to the forum! 
Thank you for your very first post! Do you drive yourself? Where do you drive, how long have you driven?

What's is the publish date of this book? How much does it cost? Does this book offer any guidance on the issues facing drivers, issues like unfair rating system, lack of Partner Support, the race to the bottom brought on by price war between Uber and Lyft, inadequate insurance, regulatory challenges etc etc? Or is it a book that looks at Ride-sharing through UberColored glasses?


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Chi1cabby that was good lol


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hi @Mark Hughes ! Welcome to the forum!
> Thank you for your very first post! Do you drive yourself? Where do you drive, how long have you driven?
> 
> What's is the publish date of this book? How much does it cost? Does this book offer any guidance on the issues facing drivers, issues like unfair rating system, lack of Partner Support, the race to the bottom brought on by price war between Uber and Lyft, inadequate insurance, regulatory challenges etc etc? Or is it a book that looks at Ride-sharing through UberColored glasses?


Suffice it to say that the book description starts by "Uber is an amazing new trend and it's growing astronomically. Discover how to hook into this trend by being an Uber Driver" and ends with "It contains all the information you need to know about this exciting and super fast growing business."

I guess some Uber driver has realized that may be he can make some money selling an e-book (very low production cost) for $9.99 than losing money driving for Uber. Smart guy !


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Why spend $9.99 when using this forum is free, with many contributions and opinions from Uber drivers all around the world?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Why spend $9.99 when using this forum is free, with many contributions and opinions from Uber drivers all around the world?


I guess the same way Suze Orman sells her craptastic "save yourself rich" books to people even though she doesn't invest or follow her own advice...sucker born every minute.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Suffice it to say that the book description starts by "Uber is an amazing new trend and it's growing astronomically. Discover how to hook into this trend by being an Uber Driver" and ends with "It contains all the information you need to know about this exciting and super fast growing business."
> 
> I guess some Uber driver has realized that may be he can make some money selling an e-book (very low production cost) for $9.99 than losing money driving for Uber. Smart guy !


Can some drivers please write reviews for this book on Amazon from the current drivers POV...
And please include a link to this thread, thanx!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm assuming it was published before our latest round of pay cuts.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I'm assuming it was published before our latest round of pay cuts.


And it is definitely before the next round of cuts of November, so in any case it is going to be misleading for those that read it now and make earning projections based on it. I guess Uber has figured out a new channel to disseminate misleading information to prospective drivers, besides ads on Craigslist and similar places.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> And it is definitely before the next round of cuts of November, so in any case it is going to be misleading for those that read it now and make earning projections based on it. I guess Uber has figured out a new channel to disseminate misleading information to prospective drivers, besides ads on Craigslist and similar places.


You have predicted November cuts. Usually, the cuts are preceded by a "temporary" discount for the customers, that then gets locked in when the rates change and the drivers bear the brunt of the discount. So, when is the next discount coming?


----------

